# Ebenen ein- und ausblenden



## pingu67 (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

  ich bin neu hier und noch ziemlich unsicher, aber das wird schon ;-)

 ich habe mir hier aus dem Forum den Code zum programmieren vom Ein- und Ausblenden von Ebenen kopiert. Leider ist der Code für onclick geschrieben. Ich möchte aber ein rollover machen, d. h. nur, wenn die Maus auf dem Link ist, soll die Ebene erscheinen. Nur das ändern von onclick in onMouseOver bewirkt, dass die Ebene eingeblendet wird, wenn ich mit der Maus drübergehe und erst wieder ausgeblendet, wenn ich wieder drübergehe. Was muß ich machen?

  Danke schön für die Hilfe.


----------



## DeluXe (26. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ohne den Code zu kennen muss meine Antwort natürlich nicht richtig sein, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle noch ein "onMouseOut" einbauen, das die Elemente wieder ausblendet.

Wobei die Funktion nicht ganz korrekt sein kann, wenn es bei einem zweiten onmouseover wieder verschwindet. würde ich zumindest jetzt annehmen.

byez


----------



## x0x (26. Januar 2005)

Doch, einfach noch ein onMouseOut mit den Einstellungen der Ebene von davor einfügen, dann sollte es geht.


----------



## pingu67 (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, aber ich hab dann doch festgestellt, dass es schon schlauer ist, den Code mitzuschicken. Was ist denn draran falsch und was soll ich bei onMouseOut schreiben? MM_swapImgRestore() ist wohl nicht richtig. Das hab ich nämlich schon versucht. Muß ich dann in JavaScript erstmal den Zustand beschreiben?

   Danke und hier der Code:

     <!--

     function einblenden(div) {

       with(document.getElementById(div).style){

         if(display=="none"){

           display="inline";

         }

         else{

           display="none";

         }

       }

     }

     //-->


     <a href="#" id="link" onMouseOver="einblenden('ebene1'); return false; " > link </a>

  <div id="ebene1" style="display:none;">text</div>


----------



## hela (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo pingu67,

  ich würde es so machen:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
  function einblenden(div)
  {
    document.getElementById(div).style.display = "block";
  }
  function ausblenden(div)
  {
    document.getElementById(div).style.display = "none";
  }
  //-->
 </script>
```


```
<a href="#" id="link" onMouseOver="einblenden('ebene1')" onMouseOut="ausblenden('ebene1')"> link </a>
  <div id="ebene1" style="display:none;">text ebene1</div>
```


----------



## Gumbo (28. Januar 2005)

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Lass die Ebene zuerst eingeblendet, damit Benutzer ohne JavaScript-Unterstützung sie auch sehen können. Desweiteren könnte ein, aufgrund fehlender Unterstützung nicht funktionierender Verweis eben diese Benutzer irritieren. Auch hier wäre es besser den „Schalter“ erst dynamisch einzufügen.


----------



## pingu67 (28. Januar 2005)

Danke schön zusammen  Es hat geklappt *springindieluft*

 Toll, dass ihr mir geholfen habt. Als nächstes hab ich noch ein Problem mit rollover, aber dazu später.,

 Liebe Grüsse Sylvia


----------

